# Acupuncture



## Caca2012 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, my bf & I are waiting for second treatment of icsi, unfortunately the first cycle was unsuccessful.

We received our appointment yesterday for January so both getting excited again now.

Have been told that acupuncture is good for helping with fertility, has anyone tried it during icsi? If so how often should we do it and at what stage of the icsi treatment?

Thanks

Carly


----------



## Smithy2 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi there,

Yes I had acupuncture though both of my cycles, we had a mixture of ICSI and IVF on the first cycle and just ICSI on the second.

I would really recommend it, it really does relax you and there are certain points they can access to help with things like constipation from the drugs and various other things.

I had a couple of sessions leading up to my egg collection, and then sessions on my transfer day, which is apparently meant to aid implantation.

Both my cycles have resulted in a positive, although on my first cycle the embryo split into identical twins and I lost them at 12 weeks.

Your clinic might have leaflets for a local acupuncturist, I went to one near my clinic and she is really good.

Hope this helps!


----------



## balderdasher (Aug 30, 2013)

I've had some moderate success with acupuncture. It seems a little new-agey, but I think it helps. Not only did I notice an improvement in sperm motility and count, but other things as well. It seems to help with many health complications and things which can negatively impact your body, and reducing these in turn, will help your help your chances during icsi. I'd say give it a shot. It can't really do any harm, so you really have nothing to lose. Go for it and see if it helps!


----------



## acewillows (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi! I'm a big fan of acupuncture. I've being doing it for years. Initially, I went to improve sperm quality and motility. I was amazed at the results are only a few weeks. I do admit that there were probably other factors involved too. But, I think the acupuncture has been so great for my general health, that I keep going. Just give it a try. It has so many benefits!


----------

